# r.i.p my lil mate.......



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

r.i.p my lil cockril....
4 greyhounds atacked my flock of chickens and my lil boy died of shock ,his dad Elvis was grabed and the rest of the hens scatered
r.i.p lil mateie


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip lil cluck cluck


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*gutted*

sorry to hear that matey..
irresponsible dog owners..should be held responsible..
sorry pal..


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thats awful  im so sorry

r.i.p


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

how did 4 greyhounds get near your chickens??


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

R.I.P chicken


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

r.i.p


----------

